
Show HN: Rollcall – An easy way to build a status board for your team - sujal
https://www.gorollcall.com
======
dang
This post set off the voting ring detector, but I'm restoring it because we
want to see original work on HN.

A voting ring is when people get friends to upvote their post. This is against
the rules. We want stories to be on HN because they're good, not because they
were promoted.

All: Please don't do this; just take your chances with HN's randomness. If a
post is solid and hasn't gotten any attention yet, a couple of reposts is ok.
Be careful not to abuse that, though, since accounts that repost too much
eventually lose submission privileges. Send any questions to
hn@ycombinator.com.

------
programminggeek
Charge more.

Your most expensive plan is for a team of 40-100 people. For the sake of
simplicity, you are talking about a team that is costing a company a minimum
of say $1,200,000 a year (assuming $15/hr FTE's) and you are asking them to
pay you $300 a year for a tool they are supposed to use throughout the day.

Why have you built such a low value tool?

Take your prices and multiply by 10 and you are probably at a more correct
pricing strategy if you are selling to businesses.

~~~
pbiggar
Agreed. CircleCI does very similar things for status and Rollcall looks like a
great way to replace some ad-hoc things we do.

But $15/mo seems insane for a 13 person team. It makes me think you guys won't
be around in a few months, and makes me reluctant to commit.

Baremetrics charges $250/mo! You should charge at least $50, but probably
$150.

~~~
brandon272
Basecamp, which seems to do a whole lot more than this app, charges $20 a
month for a 13 person team (limited to 10 active projects). I never looked at
the product at any point in it's existence and made me wonder if they were
going to go out business at any moment over that kind of pricing.

~~~
pbiggar
Rollcall was $15 for 40 people.

~~~
brandon272
Well, Basecamp's $20 actually allows unlimited users.

------
gingerlime
It looks nice. How is this similar to / different from iDoneThis? visually it
seems nicer, but does it have the same email integration and daily updates? (I
noticed weekly, is this configurable?)

The only reason I can see for us to NOT use it, is because we already use
rollbar[1] (for tracking js errors) and rollout[2] (for feature flags). The
name 'Rollcall' will create way too much confusion for us. Sounds silly, I
know, but it does have an impact.

[1] [https://rollbar.com/](https://rollbar.com/) [2]
[https://github.com/FetLife/rollout](https://github.com/FetLife/rollout)

~~~
sujal
One of our beta testers during our closed beta brought iDoneThis to our
attention. It looks like a good product. We don't have the email replies built
in yet, but it's something we're looking at based on that early feedback.

and, the naming conundrum - we just stuck with what we called it when it was
an internal tool. I can respect the confusion angle, though. Still, you should
give it a try :)

------
matiasp
You need to show a demo or screenshots of the product.

------
opendais
It is neat, especially with the integration, but like alot of such services I
think it generally assumes you need highly granular information about what
someone is working on. [e.g. specific ticket/issue]

Many small operations carve out services and say 'You two work on X, Y, and Z
services'. At which point, no one else cares until you hit a point/prod
release.

Maybe that is just me tho.

~~~
sujal
Thanks for the feedback. I agree - if you've got one product or one specific
thing you're working on, this probably is overkill. In our case, we have
several products out in the market, and a small team that manages it all,
including maintenance & support.

Thanks for the feedback, though - it would be good to hear if others have
similar thoughts.

------
notduncansmith
Not trying to be snarky, just genuinely curious: why would I use this?

My team uses an issue tracker right now (YouTrack, from JetBrains) as a
central hub for our activity. Telling people what you're working on is as easy
as changing the status of a ticket to "In Progress".

Is there something about this system that reduces the friction of that process
(simply selecting an item from a dropdown)? It seems like having to actually
go type out what you're working on would be more work (not to mention that if
someone wants more detail about the ticket you're working on, they have to
look it up themselves instead of clicking on it).

------
AustinScript
I wish I could use the cool things I see on HN. If it runs on someone else
servers, I can't use it. The woes of working in a heavily regulated industry.

------
hapless
I seem to recall this was Twitter's original model, at the very beginning.
"Let your team know what you're doing" or something along those lines.
Retweets and replies and the whole pile of other things made Twitter into a
completely different thing that couldn't be used for that purpose.

I thought it was a cool idea then, and it's cool to see someone re-examining
the status-communicating problem today.

------
wc-
I was disappointed to not see integration with pivotal tracker.

Maybe it would be too duplicative since pivotal is supposed to show what is
being worked on at a glance, but this integration was the one thing I was
hoping to try out in the free plan after viewing the landing page...

------
Skrypt
Will this integrate with Slack?

~~~
sujal
On the list. We focused on what our beta testers used first. We're trying to
roll through more integrations as fast as we can.

